# For Jim (or anyone else who likes weird ferns)



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I went to the giant LA fern sale today, and found some neat stuff. If anyone wants to know species, I can go dig up the tags and post (haven't entered them on my list yet).

Anyways, I finally found it!! JimO has been asking me to keep an eye out for this for a year and it paid off. I was standing in line buying a vaccinifolia, and saw this wedged in between some begonias. Thank goodness there was a line, otherwise I would have never seen it. It was mislabeled, but it's a Microgramma squamulosa. Not that amazing looking at the moment, it only has two leaves, but a lot of rhizome, hopefully now that it's kind of established it takes off (and Jim gets dibs on the first cutting heh).










Trichomanes davallioides, a filmy fern native to Hawaii



















Two odd Bolbitis species I hadn't seen before, will have to look at the tags later










A comb fern? (will have to grab the tag) and a rare one from China the lady had spent 5 years growing from spore a friend sent her.










and the vaccinifolia










I ended up with about 4 Microgramma species total, 3 new Bolbitis species, and 2 new Microsoriums, now I just have to wait again until next years show


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I wanted to go to this show really bad but have been stuck working at a tattoo convention here in long beach. Get that film fern going and save some for me please!

I'm waiting for jim to see this post and have a heart attack.


----------



## azrickster (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow, is there anything left?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

YES!!! I also like the vaccinifolia and the Chinese fern. Outstanding collection. I wish we had shows like that near me. All this started with the frogs, but now I have caught the plant bug in a big way.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

We only have this show once a year, and last year I made the mistake of going on Sunday and only got to hear stories about all the cool stuff they had sold out of the day before lol. 

There might be Rick, but I walked out of there with a giant box >.<


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Hello, I was also at the show and met up with other S.C.A.D.S. members and here are the loot that I got from the lady who specializes on terrarium plants. Her is the list:

Microgramma heterophylla
Microgramma piloselliodes
Quercifix zeyhanica
Sinningia species "Rio Dos Padres"
Camptosorus siberius (the one that came from China)
Philodendron species (the lady said that it is a small species)
Begonia "Five & Dime"


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

randfp said:


> Hello, I was also at the show and met up with other S.C.A.D.S. members and here are the loot that I got from the lady who specializes on terrarium plants. Here is the list:
> 
> Microgramma heterophylla
> Microgramma piloselliodes
> ...


Just a correction:

Camptosorus sibericus
Quercifix zeylanica


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

randfp said:


> Just a correction:
> 
> Camptosorus sibericus
> Quercifix zeylanica


Another corection:

Sinningia species "Rio das Pedras"


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I really think plants play a major role in this hobby. Great find Bonnie.

John


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome score. 

I know so little about plants yet enjoy them so very much. 

I have vaccinifolia in two of my tanks. It's growing but taking it's sweet time.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Jim,

You just missed the fern and exotic plant sale at Fairchild in Miami. It's always the first weekend in June. There is the International Aroid Society Show and Sale in Sept..... (see: Fairchild Tropical Botanic Garden ).


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The Sinningia finally got described, and it's now _Sinningia muscicola_.

Loving the ferns!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful plants, im very jealous.


----------

